

Quickly and efficiently search attachments on gmail with attachments.me - moeffju
http://attachments.me/

======
3pt14159
Hilarious video.

Ben Coe is a great guy, definitely the right guy for the job. Knowing him
personally makes it hard to take the plunge into using the service, but for
someone worried about them misusing the data, know that he was a solid dev
over at FreshBooks where he was entrusted with millions of users financial
data. He's trustworthy and they already have a number of users, so there won't
be any human eyes on it.

Disclaimer: I went for lunch with Coe today, we're good friends.

------
res0nat0r
The document indexing is nice, but not nice enough to let some 3rd party hook
into my gmail account.

A simple has:attachment label:labelname and some search text is good enough to
find years old attachments for me.

~~~
Tichy
I had a similar idea recently, although I was thinking mostly about images.
But now that I see this, I also feel that I don't want to give away my email
password. Actually so far I haven't even moved my emails over to GMail, still
running my own server...

What could be a solution to this problem? Would it work better as an app for
Google App Engine, so that people could just install their own version of it?

~~~
BenjaminCoe
Right now we use OAuth as much as possible, so that you don't have to give out
your credentials -- we've been thinking about taking some other steps to
eleviate these concerns, in the future.

------
dreww
it bums me out that the thumbnailing breaks the aspect ratio of images.

can i use it to mass delete attachments out of my gmail account to free up
space?

~~~
BenjaminCoe
Hey dreww, did you signup for an account early on? I've taken steps to fix the
aspect ration recently :) Right now we don't allow you to delete attachments
out of your Gmail account from attachments.me -- great suggestion though.

